# King Labs needs 2 people to log their cycle - GEAR PROVIDED



## BigNicholad (Jun 16, 2020)

We need two vets to do a log. Must have a minimum of 100 post and 2 years active on the board. Logs need to be very detailed with there diet, workouts, daily supplements, and weekly pictures. As diet, training, etc changes, please update us with any changes. We want a review from start to finish including, shipping, quality, and communication. Please NO BASHING of fellow brother's. I want this to be fun and encouraging one another. I will pick the 2 loggers Wednesday.

Logger 1 lean bulk: test, npp, and anadrol
Logger 2 cutting: test prop, masteron prop, tren ace, anavar , clen, t3
We will also include choice of anti estrogen.

King is nice enough to provide a full out cycle, SO PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES!! I know there are competitors out there, so let's see who wants to get in on this!!


----------



## montego (Jun 24, 2020)

Nice offer for someone.

Will be watching.


----------



## srd1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I dont compete but i am vet thats been on this board for several years, and i would keep a detailed honest log. Been out of the gym a while due to work so the results would be dramtic, let me know


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 28, 2020)

&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## slide (Jun 28, 2020)

I see you guys have this running over at PM too...very generous offer. 

-s


----------



## srd1 (Jul 2, 2020)

So who got to log king labs product?


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 29, 2020)

So nobody jumped on this? Well a few did but what happened??? Man this post should have 100 guys fighting for a chance. Lol WTF. If a source said to me “Hey AR we will give you two free cycles and all you have to do is log your progress” I’d be all over that like a hot summer sweat. Let it be known now if any source needs a log for free gear I’m available!!!!! Lol Sheeesh........AR


----------



## srd1 (Sep 2, 2020)

I asked to do the log and never got a response


----------

